# 

## kimm

,     ( )
        .
     (..      ,       )         ?

----------

,       .          3 . 2008 .       4   2.

----------


## Kimm

> ,       .          3 . 2008 .       4   2.


   : " " ..         ?

----------


## Tortilla

*Kimm*,   


> 


     "" ...  :yes:

----------


## chama

4 ?         ?

----------

,      ?

----------


## mobilkom08

.283    ",   (),      ,         ,                   (   ). "
   ,         ,  


> 


    .     4   2      .     ,  .

----------


## Tortilla

> *chama*,        4 ?


 -   ,   


> ?


  :yes: 



> **,            ,      ?


 -   ?  :Wow: 
      - -  ,       ...  :Wink:

----------


## Kimm

-,       ,    ?

----------


## chama

,   -     ?     ,   ?

----------

1.   20  2007 .  03-03-06/1/170         . 
2.         4  02       (.    7  2006 .  24).         I    (  ).       110      ,         .
3.   2  18/02         ,          ,    .         ,            .
        ,   ,       ().        .                . 

  2007             250 000 .    2008       350 000 .        .         ҫ   . :
 31.12.2007:
 68     99 
 60 000 . (250 000  0,24)        ;
 09   2007 .  68 
 60 000 . (250 000  0,24)     ;
 31.03.2008:
 99     68 
 84 000 . (350 000 .  0,24)        ;
 68     09   2007  
 84 000 .     2007 .

 :       .97 (   ),            2008 , ..          4 .

----------


## chama

18?      ?

----------

> 68     09   2007  
>  84 000 .     2007 .


  ?  84 000    60 000,   ?

----------

> ,       .


   .    .  :     .283 .
  "...      ..."  .1 .283    .

----------

[QUOTE=

 :       .97 (   ),            2008 , ..          4 .[/QUOTE]
!

----------


## adianva

> 18?      ?


  .  ,      (),        ,      18/02?

----------


## 2008

!        .         2  110   "    ,      ()  (. 150 .4   02)".     2007 .,     9 . 2008  , ..  	 .              ..    . -   9 .   ,          ?    , , 			


"  :Embarrassment:   :Embarrassment:

----------

,            .   ,    (      )  ,    .

----------


## olga_buh

> .  ,      (),        ,      18/02?


, ,       18/02 ???   :Frown:

----------

> 18/02 ???


.    .     ,

----------


## olga_buh

?

     ?

----------

> ?
> 
>      ?


*olga_buh*,     ?     ?   .  ?

----------


## olga_buh

,   ...   :Embarrassment:

----------

*olga_buh*,        ,       (   18)
     84 ?  ,      (    84 )

(          ,      )

----------


## olga_buh

> ,      (    84 )


 ,  . 

           ?

----------

> ?

----------


## olga_buh

.   :Big Grin:

----------


## olga_buh

(  ),   2   .  ?

----------


## olga_buh

,       1 ,    ,     .

 ?

----------


## olga_buh

,  !!!

----------

> (  ),   2   .  ?


""     .   10  ,       .

----------


## olga_buh

, ..  1   ,   2   . ?

----------

> 1   ,   2   . ?

----------


## olga_buh

:Smilie:

----------


## .  .

-        ?

----------

> -        ?


 ,   
http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/Glava_25/Article_283/

----------


## .  .

,       ,      .   ,     2003          ?

----------

> ,     2003          ?


  ,

----------

1 .     4 .  :Embarrassment:

----------

> 1 .     4


-  ,   ?  :Embarrassment:   2  3          ???

----------

1  -    (    )     !       ,        ,     ( ).       1    (   ).       .        -          ( ).    1 .       (   ),

----------


## olga_buh

> 1  -    (    )     !


, ,   ?  :Frown:

----------


## olga_buh

1    ( ),    ?  ?

  -   , .

----------


## shrilanka

> 1    ( ),    ?  ?
> 
>   -   , .


, .
    .

----------


## olga_buh

-?  .   :yes:

----------

5  2008 . N 54              

 N 4   02       I    .

  ,     .

----------

+
"  2008"
( .  ..)
 . 1          (.     05.05.2008 N 54) ,   N 4   02       I     ().
      9       ,     . ,      ""    N 4    .         ,    ,     ,       .
      N 4   ,      9 ,   ,     ,     02    110.
 , , ,   I   ,        ,     (, 9   )  .    ,         I ,   .

----------

, .
 !!!.

 ,,,
  2008 .
:
1)       .4   2      ???     ,   
2)  2009     2008 ,     .4   2    1 - 2009   ???

----------

, .  .    .  ? ?!

----------


## LLP

,    ,     ,

----------

> .    .  ? ?


, ,     ( 99 - 68)

----------


## ylla

:
        (  ),   2   .  ? 

""     .   10  ,       .[/quote]

    ?      1     100000,00
     90000,00
 100000  90000     10000

    1 ?

----------


## ylla



----------

> 1 ?


,     1    90000

----------


## ylla

.     120000 ..
    10000 
   ?

----------

1  ""   ,        .     .

----------


## ylla

> 1  ""   ,        .     .


 
1  100000  - 90000  2008=10000
2  10000     - 120000 = -220000 ?

----------

= 90 000
1  =100 000    = 10 000 
     1 ?      .      1      ?

----------


## ylla

-20000

----------

1  (     !     01.01.09  30.06.09)   20 000?         = 110 000.

----------

-    .      ,    ,   1 ,      ?
       ,    !

----------


## ylla



----------


## ylla

> ,     1    90000


         ,        90000

----------

1       .     -  .     ,       ,     .     ,          -           ,        .

----------

,           ,      1   .

----------


## ylla

> 


 ? 

 :Smilie:

----------

> ,      1


.
 - ? (     ,  + )

----------


## ylla

> - ?


 4   2

----------

:Embarrassment: 
   .     ?

----------


## ylla

,

----------

110 000.

----------


## ylla

..    
   ,  !

----------


## C

,       2? (         )

----------

> ,       2? (         )


  :        2? (         )

----------


## FM

> 


  :yes:

----------

> 


 !

----------

> ,    !


**, . .      4   2  1        ,        1 ?     4 ?

----------


## Alberto

2,             (120),   ?

----------


## tatyana190

!  !     : ( :    ):         :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

1.        
2.    
3.        
4.    
5.    
6.  
7.       
8.      
9.    
10.

----------

> :


 ?

----------


## tatyana190

,        ,      ,   154 ..
     ...

----------


## tatyana190

1.        
2.    
3.        
4.   ( . 270,.3)
5.    (. 283, .2)
6. ( . 44, .2)
7.   (. 262, .2)
     ?   , .

----------


## FM

?

----------


## tatyana190

...

----------

> 


    ?

----------


## FM

.    18-     .

----------

> .    18-     .


         ,     2    ,      .   ?   .

----------


## FM

.    ,   .  :Wink:

----------

!!!!!
     18.   .
   2009   250 .
  123738 ..
      .  -  ,    . 2       1.
 140. 2=123738.
 141         =-50145(   09   250.*20%)
 150         = +25398?????
 190         =98991.
   150,         ,    ,     .    ,       ,           +.??? (      :50145-24747.  24747- 123738*20%.

----------


## FM

> 150,         ,


    ?

----------

,   ,    .
  =123738 .           (=250 .)  2009.
 - . 09   50145   ,     141  2.   18    .
    150-      25398  +.        . 2,      .

----------

*     :
"31.12.2009  11.09 -   25726

*, ."
  , .   31.03.10 :
     11.09=123738.
  !!!!
_,   !!!!!!_

----------

6   11.09  31.12.09.

----------


## 4

!  , .    18,    2009   ,     (   ),   .    ,             1-  10- .   1-  2009-   68.4.2-99.2.2.   ,    ,      ,          ,    99.2.1-68.4.2       . 
  : 
1 . 2009  - 
2 .-68-99 10000 
3 .-68-99 20000
4 .-68-99 30000  . .     4   02.
      ,        .

----------

> ,






> 4   02.


 ,

----------


## 4

,   . ..       ,    ,      .        ,  , ,     ,     , ..  .   1-  -10000,   -7000 ( 2-   3000),     +30000 ( 3-   37000),   30000*20% . ? 
      ?  ,     ?

----------

*4*,      ,

----------


## 4

.

----------


## natalinsha

> ?  ,     ?


      2009. , 1 . 2010. ,  2010 - .    4   2    (. )     2009.   ?  18

----------

> 2009. , 1 . 2010. ,  2010 - .    4   2    (. )     2009.   ?


 ,   .

----------


## natalinsha

> ,   .


     ?     ?
(,   4      1 .)

----------

> ?


 ,

----------


## Athya

, ,     .
 2008        060  02.
  2009  -.      2008,  18/02  .
 :
1.   2008  ( 060   2008 )   300  301.
2.  4  02    040, 150  180     . 
?

----------

> .   2008  ( 060   2008 )   300  301.


 .



> 2.  4  02    040, 150  180     . 
> ?


 04,  010, 040, 150, 160  180 -

----------


## Athya

> .


   2009 .    2009     2008.    2008  ( 060  02    2008)   300  301    2009 . ?

----------

> 300  301

----------

2   110

----------


## Athya

> 


 2   02.  300 - ,    .  301 -   ,    ,     () .      ? :Frown:

----------

> 2   02.  300 - ,    .  301 -   ,    ,     () .


  .

----------


## Athya

> 2   110


! . :yes:

----------

:Smilie:

----------

, ,   18/2  ,      :

  .
 2009   -1238491,   -247698.
 -    -2180652,  2010    ,    -683828 (-436130  2010, -247698  2009).

 -    1261626,      ,   68/09 683828,       (1261626-1238491)*20%=4627.   ?

 -   75669.    ,   -237191.
(: 75669*20%=15134,    4627,   10507.
247698-10507=237191)

  -    -1157380.    2009 -10507,   2010 -231476, ?

  :   68     ?       4627 (.),      ?




> , ,     ( 99 - 68)


    ?

   :
,    - 500000.
500000*20%=100000
100000-4627=95373 -  .
   -476865   2009 .
 68/09  326849 (231476  2010 + 95373  2009)?

----------


## natalinsha

1.         ? ( ,      )
2.      9.,      .110  02   4   02   (..      1.) ...   ?...

----------


## FM

> 1.         ? ( ,      )


  :yes: 



> 2.      9.,      .110  02   4   02   (..      1.) ...


  .

----------

.

 ,      .   .
 - 2009     919,   922.
  2010 ,     919 . ?
     3? (      84,2 "  "
 18

----------

> 2010 ,     919 . ?


  :yes: 



> 3?





> 18


  /  .

----------

> /  .


  .
  ?   ?    ?

----------

> ?


 ,  /  84  .

----------

> ,  /  84  .


     84,2.

----------

> 84,2.


    2010  ?
        ,  
84.1 - 84.2

----------

!
,   -      ,    ? :   4.     32900,   2011. - 196000,      ?    30.   ?

----------

> 4.     32900,   2011. - 196000,      ?    30.   ?


 32900  .   -  ,

----------

!

----------


## _

.
 .
 2011 .     30605   2012.   13740 .
         1  2013.   4  :
       -  44345: 2011 - 30605
2012 - 13740
    : 52741
    ,      : 10000

P.S.                  

 : 1.     - 10 000 ??? 
                          2.    ???
                          3.     2    4 

P.S.    2     46 576

          !!!

----------

> - 10 000 ???


,            "   "



> ???


44345,       



> 2    4


.        1

----------


## _

**,   ,     9     .  4,    .
   ,    =  ???   ,     1  =      52741 (          "     ,       - 10 000 " )
     10 000  1  -     ,      ,    44345   10 000           ????
   = ,   2      = 46576,          44345 -     ???
   :  .  4    1   ??? 
    ,        8    :  ,  1,  02 ( ) ,  1   02,   2   02 ( )   ???

      ,     ,      .  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,      ,    44345   10 000           ????


 ,       



> ???


       ?  :Big Grin: 



> .  4    1   ???


     .     -    .




> 8    :  ,  1,  02 ( ) ,  1   02,   2   02 ( )   ???


.  1  1.1 (    ?)

----------


## _

**,    .
     ,    1   ,    "   2011   " -              ,      2012 ???               44 345     ????

----------

> 44 345     ????


    ,   .    44 345,     .    ,    ,   ,    ,   . 10        .

----------


## _

**, ..   10            ???    1            4???

     ,  ,    ,   .

----------

> ..   10            ???


      1 108 .? , , .      .

----------


## _

**,              44 345,        ????        10 000   1 ???      ,      :Cray:

----------

> 44 345,        ????


   2013-  ( 9 .,  )    110  02   .      . 4,  ,    



> 10 000   1 ???


,    ,   1        10 .

----------


## _

**,      ,               ??? -              ???     !
            ????

----------


## _

**,    10 000    ,     ,                   ????

----------


## C

*_*,      ,   , 9 , .. -           .    1  10,      44345        10.

----------

> ,


   ?  :Hmm: 
     2012 , 44 ., .
 1  2013    20 .          . ..  20 .
     70 .       44 .
 9 , ,  150  ,        44 .

----------


## _

*C*,   ,     ,     ,       9 .       , ..    ???       ,          1  ( ) ,        ,   ,     ,      ,      .

----------


## C

9       44       44.
    ,       = .    ,   1   10,    34.       44 ..    ,..         44.

       ,   , 9,    ..   ) 
        ..         2013   ..   ,       10. 
    10  1,      44      1..

----------


## _

*C*,        -  ,       .  !!!
       :        4     ???    ???

----------

> 4     ???    ???


 150       44  .,  160

----------


## _

**,  .

     !!!

----------


## safg

,  !!!!
 1   ,    .      (   110)  ,  ,  .
 18/02  .     ( )    ?     99-68?  ,      ?     ,    -  ((((
!

----------

> 18/02  .     ( )    ?     99-68?


      ,   18  .  -               .

----------


## Tereza

. 2012  ,-18/02 . 1  ,     .    97.21 "  "       . 1 .2013  332 ..,     ,  1 .2013        1 .2013.  2013         282 ..  02  .110   332 ..,..  1 .2013?    4  , ,      ,332 .  282 .? .

----------

> 2013         282 ..  02  .110   332 ..,..  1 .2013?


,   ,   



> 4  ,


     ,       1

----------


## Tereza

** !     02 .110   332 .,   ? :Redface:

----------

> 02 .110   332 .,   ?


    ,      ,    .

----------


## sos2009

.  !
      ,       ,           .110  02              ?       9       ?    -  , ?  , ,    )))))

----------

> ,       ,           .110  02             ?


      ,   ,  .

----------


## sos2009

.... , - .  -      ?  ,     ((((((

----------

*sos2009*,           ?

----------


## sos2009

382000 ,   9              382 000,    190 000.   .       .110  02.

----------

> 382000 ,   9              382 000,    190 000.


          ,   .   192 .,       .

----------


## sos2009

.)))))))) -  !!!!!!!               !!!!!!!

----------


## Server56

> .)))))))) -  !!!!!!!


      ?
   -   ,       ,          ?

----------


## sos2009

,  !

----------


## Mabbuh

, . !

, ,   :

  2009 . = 330 000
  2010 . = 650 000
    .  18  .

      1 . 2014 .    = 890 000,       2010 , ..  650 000.     1 . 2014   240 000. (  4  02 ).

  (6 . 2014 .)      410 000.

,    4       I     ,                   ,     .     .

1.     110  02   ? 650 000 (   )  410 000 (,        )?

2.         1 .       ?

    .

----------

